
Da Vinci's Bridge in Ice - kiiski
http://www.bridgeinice.structuralice.com/about.php
======
kiiski
The project is building a 35 meter long model of a bridge designed by Da Vinci
in 1502 using pykrete (ice mixed with 2 % cellulose fibers). It is to be
finished by mid February. They have two webcams that show the construction
site (currently not much to see there):

[http://juuka.fi/web-kamera/pic.cfm](http://juuka.fi/web-kamera/pic.cfm)

[http://juuka.fi/web-kamera2/pic.cfm](http://juuka.fi/web-kamera2/pic.cfm)

Also some photos are available at (including their prior projects from last
year, and the year before):
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/structuralice](https://www.flickr.com/photos/structuralice)

